# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  potpomognuta?

## elanvita

Bok cure

Ovako, moja prva trudnoca nazalost zavrsila je kao izvanmaternicna , laparosopski mi je odstranjen lijevi jajovod.Godinu dana suprug i ja nismo radili na bebici...zadnja dva ciklusa poceli smo raditi na bebi. Nedavno sam bila na savjetovanju kod doktora Vrcica u Petrovoj koji me ubjedjuje da ne trebam uopce ni pokusavati prirodnim putem zatrudniti zbog mogucnosti druge izvanmaterncne trudnoce te me upucuje na izvantjelesnu oplodnju. Nemam nista protiv umjetne oplodnje cak stovise uzimam to vrlo ozbiljno kao opciju, ali me zanima da li je netko imao slicno iskustvo te da li bi trebala doktorove savjete uzeti za ozbiljno ili i dalje pokusavati prirodno zatrudniti , (jer moj ginekolog tvrdi da krenemo prirodnim putem pa sam sada u nedoumici čije savjete da poslušam)?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Paula34

lijepi pozdrav....
Ja sam jucer bila na punktaciji i sutra mi je vracanje ploda. Ja svakako predlazem umjetnu, u slucaju da se prirodnim putem nista ne desava. Sto cekati??
drugi dan ciklusa pocela sam sa inekcijama( 10 dana). Nista strasno, ni osjetila nisam....kao sto sam rekla, jucer je bilo vadjenje . lagana bol, opet nista strasno...dobila sam lokalnu i lagani morfij. Vracanje ploda je potpuno bezbolno i traje oko 5 min. iscekivanje do prvog testa, jednako napeto kao i kod trudnoce prirodnim putem.
svakako predlazem umjetnu i sve je stvar kako si poslozis u glavi....
Sretno

----------


## nangaparbat

Elanvita jesi radila kakve pretrage, HSG?  Zasto je doslo do ektopicne trudnoce? Ako ti dr. predlaze MPO vjerojatno s drugim jajovodom nesto nije u redu....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Elanvita ne znam šta da ti kažem, mi tu nismo dr. a to je stvarno velika nedoumica pa ako ti kažem probaj prirodno i da se opet desi vanmaternična stvarno ne bih te imala na savjesti. Moraš odlučiti, ako ništa odi i kod 3. stručnjaka  koji se bavi potpomognutom oplodnjom(to je izraz koji koristimo umjesto "umjetna oplodnja") imaš sjajne privatnike koje će te pregledati i možda ti olakšati odluku

----------


## žužy

> Elanvita ne znam šta da ti kažem, mi tu nismo dr. a to je stvarno velika nedoumica pa ako ti kažem probaj prirodno i da se opet desi vanmaternična stvarno ne bih te imala na savjesti. Moraš odlučiti, ako ništa odi i kod 3. stručnjaka  koji se bavi potpomognutom oplodnjom(to je izraz koji koristimo umjesto "umjetna oplodnja") imaš sjajne privatnike koje će te pregledati i možda ti olakšati odluku


potpisujem.drugo mišljenje uvijek dobro dođe,makar da te umiri ..meni su jajovodi skroz prohodni pa mi je mpo dr. na negdje drugom razgovoru rekao da predlaže ivf.u međuvremenu da radimo i prirodno ali da zašto čekati.možda prođe mjesec,možda godina,dvije,pet.a nismo premladi da bi puštali vremenu da ide.tvoj dr. se vjerojatno ne želi igrati s tvojim zdravljem,ipak imaš jedan jajovod i zašto riskirati da izgubiš i taj.možda bi bilo sve u redu,možda ne.mislim da bi trebala ozbiljno shvatiti prijedlog za potpomognutu oplodnju.a paralelno s tim,ako se odlučiš na to,u međuvremenu probaj obaviti prohodnost jajovoda.ako pretraga bude u redu,možda dobijete zeleno svijetlo i za prirodno začeće.nemoj se brinuti,sve će doći na svoje mjesto :Love:

----------


## Pinky

svakako traži i drugo mišljenje.

----------

